# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  MRSA-bacterie duikt weer op - Stentor

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*MRSA-bacterie duikt weer op*
*Stentor -** 7 okt 2006*
7 OKTOBER 2006 - HARDERWIJK - In het ziekenhuis St Jansdal in Harderwijk is opnieuw een besmetting met de MRSA-bacterie ontdekt. De patiënt werd verpleegd op de afdelingen intensieve zorg en cardiologie. *...* 
MRSA duikt op in ziekenhuis Harderwijk Trouw
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

